# Forum Home Renovation Retaining Walls  Prevent wall from sun heat

## eaglehdr

Hello everyone. 
my room is 12ft x 10ft, 3 walls are inside and the 4th one is opened to  west. during summers my room is not in the condition to event sit there. it bears sun heat from 10 a.m (from roof) till 6-7 p.m (sunset) and at night the room temperature is more than any other room. 
I have an idea to install false ceiling to prevent heat from roof. How can i prevent room from heating from wall side. any idea??

----------

